

Ask PG: Does YC teach companies how to write job descriptions? - larrys

Based on this:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3726962<p>Glimcat wrote:<p><i>"I wonder that YC doesn't include an hour session on "how to write a job post that your target audience won't classify as spam."</i><p>Does YC cover how to write job descriptions?
======
pg
Not in an organized way. IIRC I sent an email a few months ago about what not
to do, after we'd had a stream of bad ones.

I also explained to the startup that posted the job ad in question that they'd
effectively created an adverse selection filter, and they've since deleted it.

